# Stargate Resistance released



## D!str(+)yer (16. Februar 2010)

Achtung Fans,

vor wenigen Tagen wurde still und heimlich Stargate Resistance released.

Das Spiel basiert auf der Unreal Engine und ist ein reiner Multiplayer 3rd person shooter.

Zur Zeit gibt es 3 Spielmodi, Team Death Match, Capture the Tech und Domination. Eine Hand voll Maps und waffen.
Natürlich Spielen Menschen gegen die System Lords.
Es gibt ein Rangsystem mit dem Man Waffen frei spielen kann soll einen bei Laune halten und weiterer download Content soll regelmäßig eingespielt werden.

Aktuell kann man das Game für rund 15€ kaufen bei:

Stargate Resistance on Steam
Direct2Drive: Buy Stargate: Resistance Download
FireSky

Und noch die offizielle Homepage

//edit
SGR WiKi


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

Ist nicht noch irgendein anderes Stargate spiel angekündigt/rausgekommen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ist nicht noch irgendein anderes Stargate spiel angekündigt/rausgekommen?




Jep, Stargate Worlds ist angekündigt (soll ein Rollenspiel werden), aber kein fester Termin. "Its done when its done"


----------



## herethic (16. Februar 2010)

Hoffe nur das es die Story der Serie behandelt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2010)

Ein 3rd Person Shooter für 15 Ocken? 
Kann nur Müll sein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2010)

Also...Stargate so schön es auch nicht...aber das spiel nein danke...

Ich wünsche mir eine richtes entwickeltes Game und nicht so was.
Sry...nix für mich...ich möchte eine richtiges Egoshooter...


----------



## kuer (17. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Also...Stargate so schön es auch nicht...aber das spiel nein danke...
> 
> Ich wünsche mir eine richtes entwickeltes Game und nicht so was.
> Sry...nix für mich...ich möchte eine richtiges Egoshooter...


 

Sorry, aber wehn interesiert was du möchtest  sein mir nicht böse, aber hier geht es um ein fertiges Spiel das auf den markt gekommen ist, und nicht darum was du gerne hätest. 

3 Person ist leider nicht mein ding. Ich bevorzuge 1 Person. Nichts desto trotz bestimmt nett. Grafisch sicher nicht das neuste, aber es soll ja auch online rennen und über den Preis braucht man sich nicht beschweren. Es wird sicher seine Fans finden


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Februar 2010)

das spiel ist, find ich, schon interessant!
wird sicher kein absoluter top-dauerbrenner, doch kriegt man´s um die 
10-15euro, hol ich mir die software schon.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein 3rd Person Shooter für 15 Ocken?
> Kann nur Müll sein.





CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Also...Stargate so schön es auch nicht...aber das spiel nein danke...
> 
> Ich wünsche mir eine richtes entwickeltes Game und nicht so was.
> Sry...nix für mich...ich möchte eine richtiges Egoshooter...




Das Spiel richtet sich eben klar an Stargate Fans. Das es nicht das Niveau von einem Battelfield oder CoD hat, sollte jedem klar sein.

Die Grafik ist eigentlich ganz ok. halt Unreal Engine, man sieht auch die Ähnlichkeit zu Unreal Tournemant.



An Alle die evtl ein Problem haben sich bei Firesky anzumelden. Mit FireFox bekommt man den Fehler das der Captcha Falsch ist, einfach iexplorer nutzen.


----------



## der8auer (17. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin Stargate Fan der ersten Stunde. Habe den Pilotfilm im Kino gesehen und alle Staffeln von Stargate auf DVD. 
Aber das Spiel - nein danke  Auch wenn der Preis recht ansprechend ist.


----------



## Zerebo (17. Februar 2010)

Die Bilder sehen ja ganz Nett aus,aber der Trailer überzeugt mich nicht wirklich.
Hat es irgendwer gekauft und kann seine Eindrücke schildern?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Februar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das Spiel richtet sich eben klar an Stargate Fans. Das es nicht das Niveau von einem Battelfield oder CoD hat, sollte jedem klar sein.
> 
> Die Grafik ist eigentlich ganz ok. halt Unreal Engine, man sieht auch die Ähnlichkeit zu Unreal Tournemant.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe an sich viel Stargate geschaut und kenne mich in denn Uni. ein bisschen aus. Finde es aber trozdem schade und nicht Startgat würdig.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2010)

Zerebo schrieb:


> Die Bilder sehen ja ganz Nett aus,aber der Trailer überzeugt mich nicht wirklich.
> Hat es irgendwer gekauft und kann seine Eindrücke schildern?



Stell dir UT3 vor, mit SG optik, den gennanten Spiel Typen und an Stargate angepassten Charakteren mit speziellen Fertigkeiten.

z.B. kann sich ein                Goa'uld unsichtbar machen, was natürlich einen Enormen Taktischen Vorteil bieten kann. Dafür hat dieser aber keine anständige Schusswaffen.

Schon nicht schlecht, aber man sollte nicht zu viel erwarten.



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Also ich habe an sich viel Stargate geschaut und kenne mich in denn Uni. ein bisschen aus. Finde es aber trozdem schade und nicht Startgat würdig.




Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Schlecht ist es nicht, Herausragend auch nicht. 
Zitat Doug Heffernan:" Es ist da....., Wie ne Katze"


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Februar 2010)

Gibt es das nur zum download?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Gibt es das nur zum download?




Jepp, das Game wird nicht als Retail Version in den Handel kommen...


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Februar 2010)

Schade dann kann ich es nicht mal Spielen, schön blöd wenn das i-net dfür zu langsam ist.
Wegen Stargate Worlds hab ich mal gelesen das, das eingestellt wurde wegen finance problemen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Februar 2010)

Das ist natürlich blöd....

Ne, SG Worlds wurde nicht eingestellt.
Finanzprobleme gibt/gab es, aber es wird weiterhin dran gearbeitet.


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Februar 2010)

Na mal sehen wann das dann raus kommt.


----------



## Zerebo (17. Februar 2010)

Sonst gibt es glaub ich noch 2 Stargate Mods mit der Source Engine(Half Life 2).
Hab die aber noch nicht getestet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2010)

Es gibt sicher eine Menge Stargate Fans da draußen () und ich bin einer davon, aber das Spiel ist einfach unter aller sau. 
Da wurde irgendso'n Kram zusammengeschustert und dann hofft man wegen des Namens Geld zu machen.
Hoffentlich fallen die Fans nicht drauf rein. 

Stargte verdient viele Games, für jedes Genre was. Online Rollenspiel habe ich keine Probleme mit, aber ein gute Ego Shooter wäre auch super.


----------



## Hatuja (17. Februar 2010)

Auch ich bin Stargate Fan und finde, dass das Spiel schon interesant ausschaut. Aber:
Erstens würde ich es gern mal anspielen, bevor ich es mir kaufe. Meine Devise: No Demo, no Buy.
Zweitens gibt es das ja nur als Download, dass ist mist. Würde es das als DVD-Version geben, könnte ich bei 15€ über erstens hinwegsehen, aber so... Schade.


----------



## Liza (17. Februar 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> das spiel ist, find ich, schon interessant!
> wird sicher kein absoluter top-dauerbrenner, doch kriegt man´s um die
> 10-15euro, hol ich mir die software schon.



 Finde auch das der Preis im Vergleich zu anderen Games wirklich okay ist! Denke da kann man dann auch verkraften, das die Grafik etwas schlechter ist! Außerdem muss es ja nicht immer Highend Grafik sein um Spaß an einem Spiel zu haben, oder?


----------

